# Titan & Twilight take 2



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Some of you may have seen my post last month when I tried to spawn Titan- HMPK Red Dragon to Twilight- HM Black copper Dragon. Anyway that spawn didnt work out so I tried again... and WOW is all Im going to say! They spawned 7/5 and fry hatched 7/6

Here are pics of them spawning from last time, they spawned while I was gone for the day so couldnt get pics.

Pics-

1. Embracing last time
2. Titan w eggs
3. up close eggs
4. Fry hached- only shows part of the fry. they are all over the cup and 2 sides of the tank!!
5. up close fry
6. my fav up close fry

YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

wow congrats!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh my, that embrace picture is simply stunning. _*sigh*_ How romantic.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Great closeups! Best of luck with them!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Awww... Cute fry!!! Hope they don't get sick!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Yay!! Go shannon!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Amazing pictures! I'm really loving the macro shots. Interesting perspective you gap have given us and I'm very interested in these dragons, I have to keep an eye on this log.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

You should post a picture of both the parents at full flare, so interested parties can see the quality of the parents, and a link to the spawn log on facebook so they can like the page


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

*stalking


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Titan & twilight 

You can follow the spawn pics/log here too:
https://www.facebook.com/2chicksfish


----------



## swtbtrcup (May 17, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

The fry are 1 week old today. Ive had some die off, couldnt say how many bc the mystery snails clean them up for me as well as the uneaten foods. 

Heres a pic of a fry I was able to get today.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Timberland, I love your pictures! Everything sounds good.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats! It's so cute! <333


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

How many fries do you have now?


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> How many fries do you have now?


Not sure how many fry... I tried counting this morning and got to 35 before I gave up. lol I have a pretty large piece of java moss in the tank w them and they like to hide in it and the sponge filter.

They sure do love the BBS! I noticed that some were not eating (clear tummies) so I put a little bit of micro worms in there. I now dont see any emptys so Im happy about that.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh the parents are gorgeous I want to steal the babies >.>


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

creat Im sure we can work something out!! lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh gawd dont tell me that maybe a pair or two or three...


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL  The fry sound be gorgeous! Im excited to see how they turn out. And since you are in Idaho Ill give you second pick. Not first bc I got Titan from Indianabetta and she wants a pair or 2 as well!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh I am so excited. And if you still want to I might have a pair of salamanders left if Im lucky.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe I'll save up and buy a female to go in my sorority...your fish really are magnificent! I can't even imagine how pretty the fry will be!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Creat- Id love a pair! that would be awesome 

CreativePotato- Thanks!  Im sure there will be plenty of females.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

*stealz babies * I am hoping for 3 males 2 females out of the salamanders lol that'd be perfect one pair for me one for you one extra boy because I know someone else was looking. But it never works the way I want it to


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL That would be awesome creat! 

hey I just posted some fish for sale over in the classifieds. They are so pretty. I want to keep them all but I cant.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Update?


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

So I managed to take pics last night after feeding BBS. 










Getting their VENTS in!









This one shows color coming in but fuzzy. 









MY FAV pic!!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Look at this guy! 16 days old...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I see color !


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

YES Creat! A lot of them are showing a yellow/orange color. Most have those blacks spots too. I have no idea what that means. lol his spread looks huge for a 16 day old.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

One of my multi babies was like that no idea what he will turn out like. Most of of my betta start yellow I think sense its the first color layer its always on the bottom. Hopefully they will start turning red soon


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I want a pair


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

Love how you are documenting this so thoroughly! The parents are beautiful and I can't wait to see how they turn out, will definitely be watching!
Thanks!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

3 weeks old today! 

They are starting to get color more now. I can see black pigment coming in!

black pigment on anal









black on anal









HI MOM!









EYE SEE YOU! HAHA









Spoonhead?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

WOWWY! Those are magnificent pictures!!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So cute! Big eye balls and tummys.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

indianabetta~ Thanks! they were tougher to shoot this time. Very leery of the camera!

Creat~ LOL they had just eaten their breakfast!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

He looks a tiny bit like a spoonhead but he should be okay nothing major  My breeder is a bit of a spoonhead but its nothing drastic so a good female would right that 

They are ADORABLE! Great pics!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you anita!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

4 week update! Color is finally coming in!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow. You are doing so well with these guys. I really like how they're turning out.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Darn! I'm at work and can't see the pics.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well tpopicat, take my word for it, you'll really be impressed with these fry.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

5 week update! We are getting lots of color now.  Lots of reds, some reds w black edged fins and some blacks! They started getting their dragon scales in about 4 days ago and I love it! 

Pics might come later... Ive moved them to a 20gallon and they are allllll over the place!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

YES! Dont torture us! We need photos.


----------



## GawfFish (Feb 4, 2010)

So cute!! That's a beautiful pair. I can't wait to see how they grow!!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

ok here are week 5 pics.


----------



## GawfFish (Feb 4, 2010)

Aww!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Look at all that red


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

wow I havent updated in a month! So sorry!

almost 9 week pics! Im hoping their caudals catch up w their anal fins!!


----------



## swtbtrcup (May 17, 2012)

Nice. I would like to meet a few in my mailbox lol


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

swtbtrcup said:


> Nice. I would like to meet a few in my mailbox lol


LOL Im sure that can be arranged! Give them another month to grow and I think I will start selling some. They are slightly bigger than the average 9 wkers.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Stunning Timberland, they are beautiful. And I have to comment on your photography skills, you are quite talented, you have a great eye, for pictures and fish.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Sceven said:


> Stunning Timberland, they are beautiful. And I have to comment on your photography skills, you are quite talented, you have a great eye, for pictures and fish.


Oh TY so much Sceven! As they get older and start darting around its harder for me to get a decent shot sometimes. lol They are fast!


----------

